# Wrong link on Nilsson Documentary fixed.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Finally someone alerted me that I had posted the wrong link to the Nilsson documentary. So sorry for the oversight:



. I corrected it in the original posting but many of you had checked it out before I caught the mistake. It is a very wonderful documentary.


----------

